# Die Holder



## mu38&Bg# (Feb 2, 2009)

http://books.google.com/books?id=LS...t-PT&source=gbs_toc_pages_r&cad=0_1#PPA151,M1

I happen to browse through the link that was given in the Non-spillable can thread and stumbled across the above. I was going to make a tail stock die holder but this looks OK. I was thinking about milling a die holder to fit an Aloris type tool holder. Other than centering the die, I like being able to thread as deep as I like for a quick job.


----------



## shred (Feb 2, 2009)

The downside is that makes it harder to 'back off' the die when threading and also unscrew it when you're done-- you have to turn the chuck both directions. Sometimes annoying if you might have to disconnect the gear train or if your lathe doesn't reverse. Other than that, it's worth a try.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, backing it off might be a little tricky. I'll have to give it some more thought.


----------



## steamer (Feb 3, 2009)

To back off you could just open the half nut and run the spindle in reverse. The die will push the carriage back....at least it should...don't try this with 0-80!

Dave


----------

